# My collection is growing... 1st humidor full



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Whoever posted that it was a slippery slope when I first posted a photo of my 5ct humidor, WAS RIGHT! My desktop humidor is now full (although, instead of having a massive cigar collection just sitting there, I intend to start smoking more  ) The only problem I have is finding the time and place to smoke. Grr.

Of what's in this collection, the Esteban Carrera's are by far the best I've smoked. I'm not one who likes pepper/spicy flavors on my smokes, and those ones were just like pulling smooth creamy leather into your mouth each draw.

After 30 seconds into my first box-pressed stogie I decided I'm not a fan of them at ALL. The CAO's had a VERY tight draw (like sucking on a McDonald's shake right when it's full and cold), and I don't like the square feeling on the lips at all.

A couple Rockey Patel "The Edge" were ok. Left dark stains in the fingers though.

But right up with the Esteban Carrera's were all of the Monte Cristo's (cuban) that I've had, and the Cohiba Robusto. Both were absolutely amazing.

The biggest disappointment was the only R&J I've had so far. *complete* pepper/spice. Burnt my mouth with the acrid smoke that came from it - to the point of not even wanting to finish it. If it wasn't a $14 stick, I wouldn't have. Might have just been a bad one of the lot. I have more, and will try again 

But so far, from what I've had (which is a very small fraction of what's out there of course), those Esteban Carrera's (toro maduro) are the ones I regularly look for to go on sale somewhere. Usually about $5-6 a stick, I got 10 for about 35 bucks.

Can't comment on either of the ones in the last photo - they just came in today


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I see Gurkah's! Those are evil! LOL!

Aside from that.....Now you're screwed....soon it'll be 2,3,4,5 humis full.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

It's a never ending thing...it's almost as much fun filling em up as much as it is smoking them.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> I see Gurkah's! Those are evil! LOL!


Have yet to try one 



> Aside from that.....Now you're screwed....soon it'll be 2,3,4,5 humis full.


That's what my girlfriend said! Well, kind of.. she said "I NEED" a new humidor now (hinting towards xmas i'm guessing). But I blatantly told her NO! I don't need more cigars, I just need to start SMOKING more :hat:

Although I must say, I'd love to go straight to a tower model humidor. The 'grandfather clock'ish' looking ones, with a nice display light at the top, to put in the corner of the room.

Because I know on my trip to Cuba next year I'll probably be blowing anything in my bank account on boxes of cigars (which I have nowhere to put aside from tupperware  )


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I take it you don't like to use the tray in your humidor? :lol:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice stash, just gets steeper from here


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Just bought my 5th humidor... all in less than 6 months. I need to get a cooler, but in order to organize, i'd need to buy some boxes... hmm...


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

Good looking collection! Kinda sucks that here in Ontario we aren't allowed indoor venues for enjoyment of the leaf, eh? If do don't mind, would you pm me the source of your EC's? I've never had them, but you make em sound pretty tasty!

Save up for Cuba. If you go off resort, to a LCDH, your buck will go further, and you'll have more selection. Still the prices were about 50-60% less than mail order from a reserve here in Canada, and less even more compared to the b&m's


----------



## katmancross (Nov 8, 2010)

Cigary said:


> It's a never ending thing...it's almost as much fun filling em up as much as it is smoking them.


I've got three 100 count humidors and they are mostly full. Funny, it goes from "I'm running out" to "My God, Look at all those cigars!"
And then I become afraid of my humidors. It becomes sensory overload and the decision to pick a stick becomes overwhelming.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Very nice stash! It's very easy to go broke if you don't watch yourself.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

golfguy said:


> Good looking collection! Kinda sucks that here in Ontario we aren't allowed indoor venues for enjoyment of the leaf, eh? If do don't mind, would you pm me the source of your EC's? I've never had them, but you make em sound pretty tasty!
> 
> Save up for Cuba. If you go off resort, to a LCDH, your buck will go further, and you'll have more selection. Still the prices were about 50-60% less than mail order from a reserve here in Canada, and less even more compared to the b&m's


If you like a spicy/peppery cigar, then the Estaban Carrera's aren't for you - they're very creamy/smooth and almost sweet when you're drawing from them. Myself, I don't like a spice/pepper cigar, which is probably why I like them so much. They're somewhat similar to the Rockey Patel Edge I smoked.

You can order them from Atlantic Cigar. When I bought them they were 10 for about 34 bucks on sale. I think usually they're about $5-6 a stick though.

Re: Cuba

Unfortunately the wedding is in Varadero (which is just a resort town) but we'll hopefully only be staying a couple nights there, and all the rest in Havana. I'm trying to find a nice Havana hotel that ISN'T tourist'y. Something cheap and somewhat dirty, as long as it has clean sheets/shower/toilet  I'd like to stay right in the old sections if possible. My GF and I will be doing more research in the upcoming months.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Tman said:


> I take it you don't like to use the tray in your humidor? :lol:


1: didn't come with one (although I could make one easily enough.. even a nice CNC routed one with fancy edging, etc..) except 2: there's no room anymore! :laugh:

I managed to smoke off one the other day to make room. One of the Gurkha Evil's. Ech... tasted like a cheap machine rolled stogie. Started off somewhat 'ok' but went downhill from there. I won't be ordering those anymore. :dizzy:


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

Very nice selection you have!


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

katmancross said:


> It becomes sensory overload and the decision to pick a stick becomes overwhelming.


God I want that feeling! :bowdown:


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice collection of sticks man 

Great looking humidor


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

What's the cigar with half the wrapper torn off?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh come on! Get on with it! LMAO J/K. Nice work mate but it gets worse. The only way to save yourself from this hobby is to go bankrupt.:rofl:


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

z0diac said:


> If you like a spicy/peppery cigar, then the Estaban Carrera's aren't for you - they're very creamy/smooth and almost sweet when you're drawing from them. Myself, I don't like a spice/pepper cigar, which is probably why I like them so much. They're somewhat similar to the Rockey Patel Edge I smoked.
> 
> You can order them from Atlantic Cigar. When I bought them they were 10 for about 34 bucks on sale. I think usually they're about $5-6 a stick though.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, and mini review. I might give 'em a shot anyway.

Re: Cuba - check out tripadvisor for reviews and ratings. Its as comprehensive a site as we found when researching our trip to the isom. Like here, there are many helpful people on the forums that know of what they speak.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

d_day said:


> What's the cigar with half the wrapper torn off?


CRAP.

It's a Spanish Galleon or something. Just some crap my online retailer threw in when I bought a 10pk of something else. Not even quite sure why I'm keeping it. Although it's totally fine with the wrapper half off as long as the binder is good.

I might make it my drive to/from work smoke. Snip it off each time when I'm done (my drive is only 15mins).


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Oh come on! Get on with it! LMAO J/K. Nice work mate but it gets worse. The only way to save yourself from this hobby is to go bankrupt.:rofl:


I've been long-broke and am STILL ordering stogies on my credit card :der:


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Cigary said:


> It's a never ending thing...it's almost as much fun filling em up as much as it is smoking them.


 Aint that the truth. Just started my first coolidor. You just cant help it.
Very Nice stash!


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks great so far! Time for the next humidor!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I remember the day I filled my first... I just filled my 6th humidor and my first tupperdor... Gonna pick up another Tupper as I have about 80 gars on their way... 
This is fun isn't it!!


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice collection, cant wait to have a full wineador.


----------

